# Vactra or Vacouline way oil?



## Zoltan (Nov 21, 2017)

A couple years ago I bought a 16oz bottle of Vactra 2 for my mini lathe and mini mill. I've been using it since, but it wasn't as tacky and tenacious as I expected it to be. It's particularly annoying on the vertical dovetails of my mini mill. I've gotten into the habit of re-lubing the ways every single time I use the machines.

Recently I learned the Vactra 2 was reformulated a while ago and it is indeed less tacky, with the new Vacuoline 1409 still using the old Vactra forumula. If anyone has used both, is it worthwhile to spend the money to switch to Vacuoline?


----------



## bjornsh67 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi,

I am in the same boat. I am looking for oil for vertical box way and the user manual for the mill says Mobile Vactra #2. The user manual/mill are from 1965 - so it make sense to investigate the claimed change. 

I did plan to call the local Mobil oil supplier today but had a busy day at work. Will try again tomorrow and report here.

Regards
Bjørn


----------



## bl00 (Nov 21, 2017)

I was going to buy some Vacuoline, but can't find it for sale in less than 5 gallon quantities.  Some people use Vactra 4 instead of 2 on the vertical surfaces.  It's thicker and won't run as fast.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 21, 2017)

Add some STP to the Mobil Vactra 2.  It is a tackifier.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 21, 2017)

The "new" VACTRA #2 is considered a combination hydraulic and way oil, it is used in my Brown & Sharpe MicroMaster surface grinder, and all the hydraulic and pressure  fed way surfaces are supplied by one pressure system; I agree that it is not tacky enough for most other way surfaces on standard type machine tools; I once had a 55 gal drum of Vactra #4, it was too thick for most uses, so I cut it with some light weight machine oil.
It took me the better part of 25 years or so to use up that barrel, but it did finally happen.


----------



## SSage (Nov 21, 2017)

I keep STP oil treatment on hand for a number of uses around my machines. Use your same #2 way oil and mix up a small bottle with enough STP to your liking. Its not bad cost wise if you just need enough for a few things. I put way oil and STP motor oil treatment in a clear squirt bottle, Walmart sells the white/translucent condiment bottles fairly cheap.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 21, 2017)

Vacuoline is available from some folks who repackage it.  Here is one. I think this is the vendor I bought two 16 oz. bottles from.  

I investigated both Vacuoline 1409 and Vactra.  I spoke to an Exxon Mobil application engineer at length about the two and here is what I got from that conversation:

Vacuoline 1400 series oils are superior to Vactra.  The Mobil engineer was quite emphatic that Vacuoline is a more robust oil than Vactra due to a superior additives package.
Vacuolines are slideway and hydraulic oils; this means it would be good for sleeve bearings.
Vacuoline is specifically promoted for vertical slideways; more adhesive to surfaces than Vactra due to additives package.
A very big difference is that Vacuoline passes a FZG Load test for gears with high marks; Vactra is not FZG rated.  The engineer pointed out that Vacuoline's rating of a 13 is high - good.  This is a German research center test on gear wear.  This center established ISO norms.
From my conversation with the applications engineer and the fact that Vacuoline is a slideway and hydraulic oil, I believe much of the internet stories about the change in Vactra back when to be internet lore.  I could not find any evidence of a Vactra change other than stories being repeated on forums.  It is irrelevant anyway.

I now use Vacuoline 1409 on the ways and Norton gears on my PM1340GT and the ways of my PM935 mill.   When I run out of the small bottles I bought, I will buy a five gallon can and give some to my friends and family!   The small repackaged bottles come at a premium.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 22, 2017)

benmychree said:


> The "new" VACTRA #2 is considered a combination hydraulic and way oil, it is used in my Brown & Sharpe MicroMaster surface grinder, and all the hydraulic and pressure  fed way surfaces are supplied by one pressure system; I agree that it is not tacky enough for most other way surfaces on standard type machine tools; I once had a 55 gal drum of Vactra #4, it was too thick for most uses, so I cut it with some light weight machine oil.
> It took me the better part of 25 years or so to use up that barrel, but it did finally happen.



I think you meant to say Vacuoline is a hydraulic and way oil, not Vactra.

Vactra is a "way and slideway" oil.

Here's a snippet from Vactra's PDS:




Here's a snippet of Vacuoline's:




BTW, I have a great deal of trust in ExxonMobil products.  In my opinion they have excellent products and tech service.  I wouldn't hesitate to use Vactra.  I have chosen to use Vacuoline after my discussion with them.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Dec 20, 2017)

I use Sunoco way lube 1180  it is $40 a pail on this site http://petroleumservicecompany.com/sunoco-hd-waylube-1180-5-gallon-pail/

It is a good way lube that does have the tackifiers.  

Hope this helps,

Chris


----------



## KBeitz (Sep 17, 2018)

Grizzly sells small bottles of way oil....


----------



## Jason5555 (Sep 17, 2018)

I ran into the same issue with my mini mill and vactra 2. I'm not certain if other issues will present themselves but I just stated using bar & chain oil from home depot on my  z axis. I have been pleasantly surprised with how well it sticks even with a few days between uses.


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 17, 2018)

In all of this, remember that one of the main purposes for using way oil is to stop stick-slip.  Stick slip ruins work and machines.  Because of that need, I would not be likely to mix random oils hoping it might be an improvement overall compared to the straight factory way oils.  It is not just a matter of stickiness and lubrication.


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 18, 2018)

It seems that the real question is whether the differences between way oils are significant enough to matter. 
If a person buys a quality lubricant and uses it, how much bed wear are they really going 
to experience in a few years of hobby usage?

This reminds me of the threads on automotive forums where the relative merits of motor oils are endlessly debated, 
when really, all you need to do is change it.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Sep 18, 2018)

Does it make me a bad person if i use bar and chain oil to lube my machines?


----------



## westerner (Sep 18, 2018)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Does it make me a bad person if i use bar and chain oil to lube my machines?


Absolutely not! Especially if the machines you use it on are chainsaws! As Bob stated above, tho- It is not about 'sticky or clingy' as much as it is about avoiding 'stick/slip'. A microscopic layer of oil is all that is required, and Vactra #2 has been specified by manufacturers for decades. I will stick with them, no pun intended. Well, maybe a little


----------



## mksj (Sep 19, 2018)

Having used both, there is a noticeable difference between the two, the 1409 does stick better and seems to last longer before needing reapplication. There is also certain applications were way oil is used in the carriage oil box, 1409 is also rated as a gear oil. It is also desirable  to have a tacky oil for slow turning gears that are only partially submerged in the oil bath (i.e. w/o splash lubrication). It would take many years of hard use to see if there is any discernible difference in wear. High production lathe/mill would be a different story.


----------



## aliva (Sep 19, 2018)

I retired from a company that has a huge machine shop I'm talking 10 manual lathes from 14-60 inch plus several cnc lathes and mills. All they used was iso 68 hydraulic oil . It's cheap readily available and works great. I think some of you guys are over thinking the way oil issue. Use what works.
I know I'll get some flak over this but so be it.


----------

